# Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !



## Nordfriesen (23. Apr. 2011)

*Edit by Joachim:

Auf mehrfachen nachdrücklichen Wunsch des Users und aufgrund seiner angegebenen Eintragung "seines" Fischturmkonstruktes beim DPMA-München, habe ich die beanstandeten Beiträge nun entfernt.

Da es Fischtürme und Bauanleitungen dazu jedoch auch schon früher gab und gibt - hier eine kleine Liste, damit der ein oder andere der sich so ein Teil bauen möchte nun nicht im Regen steht. 

- Bilder
- Videos
- Anleitungen*


----------



## Regs (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo,
danke für Deinen Beitrag - und guck mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30559 - der Hit ist die Pyramide von Ingolf, finde ich.

Ich habe inzwischen auf die Idee eingeschwenkt, eine Acrylröhre mit Deckel zu kaufen weil die keine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten (die ich nicht so habe) erfordern. Über die Befestigung und den Aufsatz der Röhre habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht und bin sehr erfreut über Deine Idee - die ist auch für mich gut umsetzbar!


----------



## Regs (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo Nordfriesen,

das Stichwort Fischturm brachte mich in der Bucht zu einem Anbieter einer fertigen Glassäule mit Aluminiumständer, die von der Größe her perfekt passt und incl. Versand 75 Euro kostet. Ich habe sofort zugeschlagen und werde berichten.

Etwas attraktiver als meine Testversion zum ausprobieren wird sie sicher sein:


----------



## Pater (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo und Frohe Ostern an alle.

Habe mir mal das Video von der Koi-Pearl angesehen echt geil,geht mal auf die Internetseite von Koi-pearl.com
Aber dann habe ich nach dem Preis gesucht und gefunden.

Binn echt blass geworden 2900.- Euronen das geht ja garnicht .

Den Turm den du da gebaut hast ist echt geil.


----------



## Nordfriesen (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

@Regs : Ich habe das Teil in der Bucht natürlich auch zuvor gesehen .

Ich hoffe du wirst damit zufrieden sein weil es für 75 Euronen eigentlich überteuert ist wenn es nur eine Höhe von ca. 75 cm hat . Ich denke das gut die Hälfte ....also sicher 35 cm UNTER Wasser sind ....also nur das Gestell . Dann schauen gerade mal 35 cm aus dem Wasser :-/
Was ich aber auch bedenklich finde ist das dieses Grundgestell aus Aluminium ist .... ich denke das Metall , egal welcher Art , nichts im Teich zu suchen hat .

Überlege es dir ob der sehr kleine Aufwand des Eigenbaus nicht sinnvoller wäre . Wenn du eine bereits geschlossene Röhre ersteigerst ( bieten die ja auch an ) liegst du auch bei 75-80 Euro incl. Versand . Und die KG Doppelmuffe kostet mit Stopfen im Baumarkt 10,- . Und mal ehrlich ..... ein paar Löcher reinsägen ist ja wohl für jeden machbar ..... sonst frag den Nachbar 

Gruß
Nordfriesen


----------



## Regs (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo Nordfriesen,

danke für Dein Feedback! Die Glaskuppel soll 45 cm hoch sein und der Alusockel 35-37 cm. Der Teich in den das Teil kommt ist nur ein 2500 Liter GFK-Fertigteich - da ist es nicht schlimm, wenn die Kuppel nicht zu hoch ist. 

Ich habe inclusive Versand 75 Euro bezahlt und die Röhre hat 24cm Durchmesser, ist aus Glas mit 6mm dicken Wänden. Das finde ich schon ganz schön.

Aber ich sehe ja was aus dem Paket kommt und kann es notfalls auch zurück senden.


----------



## Nordfriesen (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo 

Ja du sollst es ja auch gut finden ... ich dachte eben nur das du für wenig Euros mehr was höheres bekommst .

Ich hab sowas zufällig mal gesehen . Auch ein GFK Teich . Der hatte dann einen alten , dreibeinigen Hocker drin stehen , Loch in die Sitzfläche beim Hocker und ein Glas drauf . Ich denke das Glas war ein großer Blumenübertopf oder sowas , vielleicht 30cm hoch und 20 im Durchmesser . Typisch die nach oben leicht zulaufende Form des Glases .

Jedenfalls war das auch voller Fischis 

So oder so ist der Anblick der Fische echt cool in einem Turm 

Heute hab ich noch einen neuen Bauchlauf entworfen  . Nur das HT Rohr aus der Hütte war mir ein Dorn im Auge .... und meiner Frau etwas zu laut wenn 2 x 7500 L/H aus 25 cm höhe in den Teich rauschen . Sie hatte ( wie immer ) Recht ....jetzt ist es leiser und etwas schöner dazu 


Gruß
NF


----------



## wosi34 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo
Ich möchte mir auch einen Fischturm selber bauen und habe noch eine Frage zur Röhre.

Was meint man mit "Bucht"?
Es wird hier geschrieben, das man in der Bucht die Röhre ersteigern kann.

MfG
W. Pfeil


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Mit der bucht ist das Auktionsportal e..b..a..y.. gemeint.


----------



## svenna80 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

the bay = die Bucht


----------



## wosi34 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Danke das muß man wissen!


----------



## koke (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

geil
eine frage
ginge es das man 2 verschiedene sowie einen hochteich und normalteich zu verbinden mit solch einen turm 
währe cool wenn ich ein par infos grege 
mfg christoph


----------



## Sven Horstedt (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Das geht nicht . Da beide enden offen wären


----------



## Shiva88 (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo,

mich würde auch noch interessieren wie das in der Röhre mit dem Sauerstoffanteil ist.

Im Sommer wird sich das bestimmt ziemlich erwärmen und "steht" da nicht das Wasser drin, oder wird das genauso durch den Filter ausgetauscht, wie das andere Wasser?

LG


----------



## Moonlight (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie bekommt ihr die Luft aus den Behältern? 
Kippt ihr die unter Wasser um und stellt die dann hin ... oder gibt es da einen Trick, wo die Luft aus dem stehenden Behältnis abgesaugt wird?

Mandy


----------



## molmax (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Gefällt mir sehr gut...Frage : Die fische schwimmen von selbst wieder aus dem turm, oder finden sie den weg nach unten nicht und bleiben deshalb solange oben ?  wie sieht das nachts aus ?
habe das erstmals gesehen und meine fische liegen mir am herzen.....will sie nicht ünnotig stressen !!

lg


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo nochmals,

mir stellt sich immer noch die Frage ob das Wasser im Turm "steht" oder mit gefiltert wird?
Hat da jemand erfahrung mit?

@ malomax:

Ich denke mal das die Fische wieder alleine den Weg nach untern finden. Schließlich schwimmen diese im Teich ja auch von einer Ebene zur anderen.

LG Jacky


----------



## karsten. (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo



> .........In einem abgeschlossenen System bewirkt Diffusion den Abbau von Konzentrationsunterschieden bis hin zur vollständigen Durchmischung. Die Zeit, die dafür benötigt wird, wächst im n-dimensionalen Raum mit der n-ten Potenz des Abstands. Diffusion ist daher vor allem auf Nano- bis Millimeter-Skalen wirksam; auf größeren Skalen dominiert in Flüssigkeiten und Gasen in der Regel Stofftransport durch Strömung (Konvektion)...........



deshalb sind zusätzliche Filtersysteme für Fischtürme eher selten .

Während zusätzliche Erwärmung , Scheibenreinigung und sich aus dem Wasser lösende Gase durch aus bedenkenswerte Faktoren sind .

mfG


----------



## Nikolai (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo,

@Mandy:

das Befüllen ist recht einfach. Das Gefäß ungefüllt in die vorgesehene Position bringen. Danach einen Schlauch von Unten bis an die oberste Stelle einführen. Zunächst einmal kräftig hineinpusten, damit das Wasser aus dem Schlauch entfernt wird. Danach per Mund die Luft aus dem Gefäß herheraussaugen. Zwischen den Sauginterwallen den Schlauch mit der Zunge verschließen. Das geht erstaunlich leicht. Zugegeben bei meinem 60 Liter Aquarium komme ich mit meiner Raucherlunge dann doch ein wenig ins Schwitzen.

@ Shiva:

bei unbelastetem Wasser ist die Sauerstoffzehrung gering und per Difusion findet ein Gasaustausch statt.
Das Wasser, dass sich tagsüber  in der Säule erwärmt, wird  nach oben steigen, bzw. in der Säule verweilen. Nachts wenn eine Abkühlung unterhalb der Teichtemperatur erfolgt, findet dann auch ein Austausch statt. Fische sind sehr Wärmeliebend und reagieren schon auf 1/10 Grad unterschied. Deshalb finden sie sich auch gern in so einem Wasserturm ein. Bei Sauerstoffmangel oder einer Abkühlung, oder wenn es tatsächlich einmal zu warm wird, suchen sie auch wieder den Weg nach Draußen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



Nikolai schrieb:


> das Befüllen ist recht einfach. Das Gefäß ungefüllt in die vorgesehene Position bringen. Danach einen Schlauch von Unten bis an die oberste Stelle einführen. Zunächst einmal kräftig hineinpusten, damit das Wasser aus dem Schlauch entfernt wird. Danach per Mund die Luft aus dem Gefäß herheraussaugen. Zwischen den Sauginterwallen den Schlauch mit der Zunge verschließen. Das geht erstaunlich leicht. Zugegeben bei meinem 60 Liter Aquarium komme ich mit meiner Raucherlunge dann doch ein wenig ins Schwitzen.



Ja nee, is nich wahr ... per Mund die Luft raussaugen? Das is ja abartig. 

Geht das nicht auch anders? 

Mandy


----------



## gartenotti (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ja nee, is nich wahr ... per Mund die Luft raussaugen? Das is ja abartig.
> 
> Geht das nicht auch anders?
> 
> Mandy



das ist nur luft sei nicht so pingelig mein gott


----------



## pulsedrive (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

ja genau,is doch nur Luft.... andere nehmen ganz andere Sachen in den Mund......

LG


----------



## Nikolai (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo Mandy,

ich versteh Dein Problem nicht. Solltest Du Teichwasser in den Mund bekommen, was dabei leicht möglich ist, sollte das auch kein Problem sein. Ich selbst habe zumindest kein Problem Teichwasser in den Mund zu bekommen. Anders geht es mir da schon in Freibädern. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Ich finde es nun mal ekligt ... Jeder Mensch ist eben anders.

Aber das soll ja nicht das Thema sein, ich hab ja eh keinen Turm. 

Mandy


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

du kannst auch einfach den Turm (wenns Ein kleiner ist) im teich (öffnung nach oben) versenken, umdrehen (ohne die öffnung an die luft zu lassen) und dann auf zwei backsteine etc. stellen (damit die fische auch reinkommen).


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo Fischmolchlibelle,

das ist aber eine sehr theoretische Möglichkeit. Bei ausreichend Volumen, um Fischen Bewegungsraum zu geben, ergibt sich ein erhebliches Gewicht. Über den Teich gebeugt, wird man kaum entsprechendes Gewicht  anheben können. Mit Hilfsmitteln und einigem Geschick, ist das aber sicher eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## dennis0307 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe vor meinem Vater zum 60. Geburtstag solch einen Fischturm zu bauen. Mir persönlich würde die Rechteckige Version besser gefallen, aber da für die Runde weniger Arbeitsschritte von nöten ist, wird es wohl auf diese hinauslaufen. 
Handwerklich habe ich zwar keine 2 linken Hände aber viel Erfahrung eben auch nicht.
Ich habe vor im Internet eine Plexiglasröhre ( voraussichtlich 40 oder 60 cm Durchmesser) zu bestellen und dazu eine Plexiglasscheibe , welche ich dann passend in die runde Form schneide.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht genau, welchen Kleber ich zum luftdichten Verschließen der Röhre nehmen soll und wie ich die Röhre im Teich befestigen soll.

Wir haben ein Flachwasserteil in unserem Teich, welcher aber relativ uneben ist.
Die Lösung mit dem KG Rohr kam mir auch schon, allerdings finde ich , dass es das Bild vom Teich ein wenig stört. Fallen euch Alternativen ein ? 

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Liebe Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## docmatze (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hi,

jenachdem wie hoch der Turm ist solltest du für die obere Platte eine Dicke von 10mm nehmen!
Die Platte würde ich auch nicht stumpf aufkleben, der Kleber den du verwenden kannst nennt sich Acrifix, sondern lass dir eine Nut Fräsen in der dann das Rohr mit Kleber eingesetzt wird.
Und bei der Fläche sollte das Rohr getempert werden weil es sonst zu einer Rissbildung kommen kann!Mein Bau ist auch getempert, und man kann auch dort kleine Risse erkennen welche aber Harmlos sind.
Ich habe mir sowas auch gebaut, schau einfach mal in den Thread von mir.
Falls du hilfe benötigst, melde dich einfach.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

und so was hier?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1YDXF20S4QCMZRDY7KGH

hach.. DAS wär was...

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Zylin...w=113&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:68

der Laden hier ist auch interessant  
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=halbk...0&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:76&tx=89&ty=56


----------



## dennis0307 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Wie Lucy schon vorgeschlagen hat, habe ich mich für die Glas alternative entschieden und bei Ikea eine zylinderförmige Vase mit 26 cm Durchmesser und 65 cm Höhe entschieden. 

Die Frage die sich mir jetzt noch stellt ist die folgende:

In unserem Teich befinden sich neben Goldfischen ( glaube ich ) auch noch 2 Kois, die allerdings zu groß sind , damit sie in den Fischturm passen. 
Muss ich befürchten das die Fische , wenn sie einmal dort oben sind, nicht mehr raus kommen, oder gar in den Öffnungen stecken bleiben? Oder reicht es wenn die den Zugang der Halterung für das Glas entsprechend schneide, sodass kein zu großer Fisch dort hinein passt?

MfG
Dennis


----------



## erika17451 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo
habe den Fischturm soweit nachgebaut
aber wie bekomme ich die röhre in die doppelmuffe?
wird immer schief
kg200 muffe
röhre 200/180
habt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## erika17451 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

vielen dank hat sich erledigt


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo,


ich möchte auch einen Fischturm haben !!!!!!!!! 

Aber ich hab bedenken den aus Glas zu bauen  kann da nix passieren?


----------



## VolkerN (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo Doris,

so einen Fischturm baut man aus Acryl- oder Plexiglas  (ueblicherweise kein richtiges Glas) 

 ...da besteht keine Gefahr fuer die Fische oder die Folie


----------



## erika17451 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

ich habe eine Plastikröhre von einem Meter genommen 20cm durchmesser übers internet bestellt dort wurde mir auch gleich ein Deckel aufgesetzt (74€)
als stand ein kg 200  doppelmuffe mit stopfen super geklappt sieht schon super aus


----------



## blackbird (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hi Erika.

Wo hast Du denn bestellt? 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

ich müsste irgendwas schwimmendes bauen, da unser Teich überall für ein Podest zu tief ist...   sowas wie die ,,Koipearl".. ma gucken, wenn alle tierischen Patienten geheilt und Mutti wieder langweilig ist wird das Projekt warscheinlich in Angriff genommen, die Schwimminsel war ja schnell fertig, das war keine Langzeitbeschäftigung


----------



## erika17451 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo TIM
bei www.eh-design.de
da kann man verschiedene Größen haben
den Deckel kleben sie auch gleich drauf
ich habe dort Angerufen und es alles besprochen sehr nette Leute





blackbird schrieb:


> Hi Erika.
> 
> Wo hast Du denn bestellt?
> Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Vielen Dank. 
Da schau ich mich mal um. 
LG, Tim


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

ich werd hier mal nachfragen  

http://www.tsaiballs.de/kugeln-aller-art/halbkugeln/

so eine Halbkugel mit Rand kann man bestimmt gut auf einen Ring aus jakodur etc setzen....   das müsste gut schwimmen


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Habe am Wochenende meinen Turm eingesetzt... Ist noch etwas Windschief aber er muss ja eh bald (zum Winter ) wieder raus...

Bin mal Gespannt wann sich der erste Besuch einstellt


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

schick


----------



## digital (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ja mal was für nächstes Jahr.

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Säule? Fällt die bei starkem Wind um?
Und wie steht die gerade? Der Sockel muß doch bestimmt absolut gerade sein und sich die Säule irgendwo am Boden "festsaugen".

Ich würde mich über euer Feedback freuen.


----------



## Iedfreak (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Aufbau ist wie folgt:

-> Teichfolie zum Schutz
-> Plexiglasplatte 1,5 cm stark
-> 2 Porotonsteine 
-> darauf der Turm..

Das Problem mit dem Ausrichten habe ich auch noch nicht gelöst (wie man sieht )
Ist aber auch erstmal nur testweise aufestellt, da es zum Winter eh wieder raus muss..

Außerdem hatte ich es sehr eilig da es seeeeeehhhhrrrr kalt war. 

Hauptproblem ist momentan, das meine Fischa den Turm meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser  

Und das zum Dank dafür, dass ich bei 13 Grad Wassertemperatur den A..... abgefroren habe.

Mache am We mal bessere Fotos


----------



## Charly1964 (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



Iedfreak schrieb:


> Hauptproblem ist momentan, das meine Fischa den Turm meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser



versuch  mal etwas Futter in den Turm zu bekommen, das hat bei mir bestens geklappt, meine Goldies hatten den schon nach ca. einer Stunde das erstemal besuch.


----------



## digital (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

@chaly
Sieht ja lustig aus. Miniversion, aber super Idee.

@ledfreak
Danke für die Tips. Fotos wären super. Ich denke ich nehme das für nächstes Jahr in Angriff.


----------



## erika17451 (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



digital schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist ja mal was für nächstes Jahr.
> 
> ...



mein fischturm steht auf einigermaßen gerader fläche im teich nur beim einsetzen ein bißchen ausrichten wenn wasser in der säule ist fällt er nicht um
hatte 2 goldfische gekauft,die sind gleich reingeschwommen , jetzt schwimmen die kleineren kois hinterher sieht irre aus


----------



## Charly1964 (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



digital schrieb:


> @chaly
> Sieht ja lustig aus. Miniversion, aber super Idee.
> 
> @digital
> war erstmal ein Versuch mit einer Blumenvase meiner besseren Hälfte, hab die einfach mal auf das Kinderschutzgitter gesetzt. Werd nächstes Jahr mal etwas größeres selbst bauen. (Fotos werden dann auch kommen)


----------



## Iedfreak (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Vielleicht um die Suche zu erleichtern 
Mein Fischturm war in seinem ersten Leben ein Plexiglas Stehtisch 

Hat ganze 30€ gekostet...


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Solche Röhren bekommt man auch im Dekobereich z.B. Schaufensterdeko!!!
Also, falls jemand einen kennt, der jemand kennt der.........................einfach da mal frage!


----------



## Iedfreak (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

So der erste Besucher ist da...


----------



## Sailem (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo  zusammen

Inspiriert durch die super Bilder habe ich nun am Wochenende   auch einen Versuch gestartet einen Fischturm zu bauen.

Dazu habe ich einfach eine Bodenvase mit 64 cm höhe  vom IKEA genommen die zuhause rumstand.  Das ganze auf zwei Mauersteine gestellt . Die Luft mit einem Schlauch abgezogen und   Mal Futter reingegeben.


Und siehe da schon nach ca. 1 Std   waren die ertsen Besucher schon im Glas.

Ich weiss steht noch einwenig schief aber das werde ich heute noch machen.  Die Fische sehen im Glas viel grösser aus und die Farben leuchten viel schöner.


----------



## HAnniGAP (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Ich auch  (nur 24€)

 

die kleinen finden es toll


----------



## Mbeck (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo,
Nachdem ich mich ebenfalls für einen Fischturm interessiere habe ich mich im Internet umgeschaut. Um es kurz zu machen: Die Preise sind indiskutabel.
Für  Türme (!) werden zT. Glaskörper angeboten.
Das geht gar nicht wann man das Wassergewicht die damit verbundene Bruchgefahr,  insbesonders beim Ein-Ausbau wg. Reingungsarbeiten, berücksichtigt.
Zudem sind  im Angebot Unterbaugestelle > 50 cm praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Meine Lösung war simpel:
Als Unterbau wurde ein Abwasserrohr mit angeformter Muffe von der Baywa verwendet dass in einem  Betonfuß mit einer Baueinmerschalung verankert wird. Der Schwerpunkt und damit die Standfestigkeit der Säule ist dadurch fixiert.(Anmerkung: Betonfuß ist bei einem niedrigeren Unterbau nicht erforderlich)
Das Rohr wurde zuvor mit einer Stichsäge passend eingelängt. Die Einschwimmöffnungen sind einem Dosenbohrer für Steckdosen ausgsägt worden.
Die Plexiglasrörhre mit wasserdicht eingeklebten Boden wurde Internet gekauft (Quelle auf Nachfrage).
Gesamtkosten der Konstruktion ca. 90€.

Aufgrund der gemachten pos. Erfahrungen werde ich mir jetzt mit diese Konstruktionsweise eine noch längere und dickere Säule bauen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Moin, das ist auch eine feine Idee mit nem Srandfesten Fuß


----------



## Speedy 1975 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Meint ihr das würde auch mit einem nano cube aquarium gehen???
bei so 30l sind die 30x30x35 und nicht so teuer
wie tief muss sowas im teich versenkt werden?
eine magnum vase würde wohl auch ne gute lösung sein.


----------



## LotP (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das würde auch mit einem nano cube aquarium gehen???
> bei so 30l sind die 30x30x35 und nicht so teuer


sollte gut gehen mit nem nanocube. denke hat auch entsprechende wandstärke um nicht zu leicht kaputt zu gehen.


Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> wie tief muss sowas im teich versenkt werden?


Im Prinzip nur 1-2 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Kommt halt drauf an wie sehr der Wasserstand im Teich schwankt. Theoretisch langen ein paar mm um den Unterdruck aufrecht zu erhalten. Da das Nanocube gefüllt auch nicht zu schwer wird - ~ 32kg -  sollte sich das gut bewerkstelligen lassen. Komplett unter Wasser tauchen. Umdrehen, damit öffnung nach unten zeigt. Und schließlich nach oben auf die gewünschte Höhe ziehen. So sollte auch keine Luft mehr im Cube übrigbleiben. (so einfach den ich hatt's man bei nem mehrer hundert kg Fischturm nicht)


Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> eine magnum vase würde wohl auch ne gute lösung sein.


was das?


----------



## Speedy 1975 (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Eine magnum Vase ist einfach nur ne ziemlich Grosse blumenvase. 
Aber ich denke ich bleibe bei dem cube,ist günstiger und ich denke auch stabiler.
Als unterstand wollte ich dann Steine nehmen und pflanzkörbe zur Tarnung hinstellen.


----------



## jolantha (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Schaut Euch doch mal diesen Link an, finde ich für meine Koi interessant.
Wie man so eine Halbkugel schwimmend auf den Teich bekommt, ist mir noch nicht klar ! 
http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php/sid/632e1c137de8d6c431787be83db9c9f9/cl/details/cnid/IAA/anid/244122


----------



## LotP (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die schwimmen. denke muss man letztendlich wie alles andere auch auf einer unterkonstruktion abstellen.


----------



## wuugi83 (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

http://www.decowoerner.com/de/Halbschale-50-cm-Ø-424.981.00.html

man muss ja nur einen schwimmköper bauen in kombination mit ner planz insel könnte ich mir vorstellen  


der schwimmkörper müste in diesem fall ca 33kg an wasser tragen können bei 50 cm durchmesser plus das material gewicht für kuppel und schwimmkörper


----------



## Speedy 1975 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

So mein aussichtsturm steht.....
Ich habe im baumarkt eine ziemlich dickwandige Vase gekauft und die auf Steine gestellt. Für die Steine muss ich mir mal was schöneres einfallen lassen aber ich will erstmal sehen ob die das Nutzen die fischis.


----------



## wuugi83 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

hier mal ein anbieter bis 1000mm :

http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php/sid/x/shp/oxbaseshop/cl/details/cnid/IAA/anid/IAAQ/lang/0


die röhren würde ich immer direkt beim hersteller anfragen weil die bucht an sich doch recht teuer ist .....

ich kann mal meinen plexiglas onkel fragen was die bei ihm kosten ... oder doch in lexan ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

... habe mir solch einen "Turm" zum Geburtstag gewünscht 
GöGa kann sich dann schon mal ranmachen, damit er auch 
zum Start der Teichsaison fertig wird!
Dieser thread ist ja leider schon etwas älter, 
gibt es denn wohl aktuellere Bilder und vll. sogar noch
hilfreiche Tipps und Hinweise zu Fehlern, die man nicht machen muss?
Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich,
hier ist es spiegelglatt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

habe mal ein wenig im www geschaut,
65 cm hohe Glasvase gibt es gerade beim Schweden für knapp 30 Euro,
das finde ich doch mal günstig 
Kommt ja nur für die Teichsaison ins Wasser,
sollte wohl klappen damit, schaut dann bei uns so 40 cm aus dem Wasser.


----------



## schimpjansen (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Bei liquilux da habe ich einen Bestellt .1000cm hoch und 250cm im Durchmesser mit Deckel .Hat mich 170€ gekostet .Einfach mal anfragen bei info@liquilux.de


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

... KÖNNTE es sein, dass Du Dich mit den Maßangaben ein wenig vertan hast?


----------



## Leinad (21. Jan. 2014)

Vermutlich mm

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo

Ich hab alte Pexiglaskugeln (Lampenschirme) ca. 50cm Durchmesser und 1cm Wandstärke.
Öffnung unten ist ca. 20cm
Ob man die dafür nehmen kann?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jolantha (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo Norbert,
Versuch macht kluch !!!!   Kommt ja auch auf die Größe Deiner Fische an,


----------



## fränk2 (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Ich werde mich auch mal an den Bau eines Fischturms machen. Danke für die ganzen Infos und Tips hier - sollte alles keine Große Hexerei sein. 

Werde danach berichten


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



schimpjansen schrieb:


> Bei liquilux da habe ich einen Bestellt .1000cm hoch und 250cm im Durchmesser mit Deckel .Hat mich 170€ gekostet .Einfach mal anfragen bei info@liquilux.de



 10 m hoch und 2,5 m Durchmesser. So einen großen Teich möchten andere haben. Wie haste die Luft da raus bekommen?


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Na Totto, nich soviel Rauchen täglich 20 km laufen zum Brötchen holen und dann packst du das auch mit einem tiefen Luftzug  

LG Rene


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hm, ich überlege mir das mit dem Rauchen, aber 20 km zum Brötchen holen......neeeee


----------



## fränk2 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Ich werfe mal eine theoretische Frage in den Raum: 

wie hoche kann so ein Turm eigentlich werden? gibts da Grenzen  ?


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



fränk schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal eine theoretische Frage in den Raum:
> 
> wie hoche kann so ein Turm eigentlich werden? gibts da Grenzen  ?


.....Also physikalisch gibt es eine Grenze, wenn die Wassersäule so schwerr wird das innerhalb des Turmes ein Vakuum gezogen wird. Vorraussetzung ist das dein Glassbehälter den Unterdruck aushält und das das Wasser im Fischturm nicht schon gefriert. 

Faktisch wirst du wohl Ärger mit der Luftfahrtbehörde bekommen, wenn die Flieger deinem Fischturm ausweichen müssen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Wenn der Durchmesser recht klein ist, sollte es wirklich eher Probleme mit der Luftfahrtbehörde geben, bzw wie schon von Totto erwähnt mit den herrschenden Temp.

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo 

Wie ist es mit der Fischturmhöhe ausgegangen , hat sich die LFB schon gemeldet ?

Ich glaube , da die Luft ,mit ca. einem Bar auf das Teichwasser drückt, da bei knapp 10 metern schluss ist , nicht wegen dem Wasser im Rohr , sondern wegen dem Wasser im Teich, es wird einfach von der Wassersäule verdrengt und es entsteht ein Vakuum im oberen Teil der Rohres oder es läuft einfach aus

Gruss Obs


----------



## fränk2 (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Bin gespannt ob jemand mal den versuch unternimmt - ich würds ja machen, warte nur noch auf den Lottogewinn


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich glaube , da die Luft ,mit ca. einem Bar auf das Teichwasser drückt, da bei knapp 10 metern schluss ist , nicht wegen dem Wasser im Rohr , sondern wegen dem Wasser im Teich, es wird einfach von der Wassersäule verdrengt und es entsteht ein Vakuum im oberen Teil der Rohres oder es läuft einfach aus
> 
> Gruss Obs


Stimmt, habe mal ein bisschen nachgelesen 





> Das erste Barometer (zum Luftdruckmessen) war einfach eine etwa 10m lange Glasröhre, die oben verschlossen war und in der sich oben ein Vakuum befand. Man konnte das Wetter grob vorhersagen, da man den Luftdruck anhand des Wasserstandes ablesen konnte. Nach weiteren Entwicklungen wurde dann die Röhre mit Quecksilber gefüllt, da dieses 13,9 mal so schwer ist wie Wasser und man damit auch etwa nur ein 14tel der Länge der Röhre braucht. In alten Lehrbüchern findet man als Druckangabe deshalb auch noch "..cm Quecksilbersäule".



Quelle

Also brauchs keinen Lottogewinn und Probleme mit der Luftfahrtbehörde gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bau eines Fischturmes - Aussichtsturm für Fische !*

Hallo


na da hab ich mal wieder richtig kombiniert 

Danke fürs nachlesen 


Gross Obs


----------



## fränk2 (22. Feb. 2014)

Hab mich auch für Kanalrohr und Plexiglasrohr entschieden. Ist einfach selbst zu machen und ist obendrein günstiger als eine fertige Komplettlösung. 
Ich habe ein KG Rohr DN300 mit etwa 80cm länge(Baumarkt)  und ein Plexiglasrohr 30cm im Durchmesser und 130cm länge.  
Das KG Rohr kostet um die 50€ - das Plexy/Akrylglas samt Deckel ca. 300€. 
Ist zwar nicht billig, aber die fertigen Türme kostet etwa 500€. 
Hab mein Plexi von liquilux.de - KG Rohr gibts in jedem gut sortierten Baumark oder Baustoffcenter. Bilder folgen


----------



## fränk2 (28. Feb. 2014)

Für den "Fuß" des Turms werde ich das KG Rohr in einem Topf einbetonieren. Ist bei der Wahl des Betons etwas zu beachten? Bin für alle Tips dankbar


----------



## fränk2 (22. März 2014)

Für diejenigen die einen 300er Turm bauen hab ich eine Info: 
Das KG Rohr hat oben einen Durchmesser von 315mm. Somit musste ich meinen Turm mit Keilen ausrichten was recht praktisch ist wenn der Sockel nicht 100%ig gerade steht.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2014)

fränk2 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch für Kanalrohr und Plexiglasrohr entschieden. Ist einfach selbst zu machen und ist obendrein günstiger als eine fertige Komplettlösung.
> Ich habe ein KG Rohr DN300 mit etwa 80cm länge(Baumarkt)  und ein Plexiglasrohr 30cm im Durchmesser und 130cm länge.
> Das KG Rohr kostet um die 50€ - das Plexy/Akrylglas samt Deckel ca. 300€.
> Ist zwar nicht billig, aber die fertigen Türme kostet etwa 500€.
> Hab mein Plexi von liquilux.de - KG Rohr gibts in jedem gut sortierten Baumark oder Baustoffcenter. Bilder folgen


Eine Glasswase mit mindestens 30 cm Durchmesser habe ich gerade im Restposten für 15 Euro gesehen. So 50-60 cm hoch.


Soll man jetzt eine Luftblase oben drinne lassen für __ Molche/__ Frösche oder nicht?


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. März 2014)

hi Totto,
wenn Du das Teil aufgestellt hast... machst Du mal ein Foto für uns?
Danke im Vorwege,
schönen Sonntag!


----------



## fränk2 (22. März 2014)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> hi Totto,
> wenn Du das Teil aufgestellt hast... machst Du mal ein Foto für uns?
> Danke im Vorwege,
> schönen Sonntag!



Hallo Eva-Maria!

Da ich leider einen 2ten Versuch gebraucht  und den Sockel grade neu gemacht hab wird es noch ein bisschen dauern bis das erste Foto meines Turms zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## fränk2 (22. März 2014)

Oh, da hab ich wohl geglaubt das ich gemeint war  sry 

@Tottoabs 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob __ Molche oder __ frösche den Turm benutzen  - meine Goldis und Shubis machen das aber alle anderen Teichbewohner blieben dem Turm fern.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2014)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich sowas haben möchte. Bin immer mehr für Naturteiche. Ich habe die Vase stehen gelassen und wollte nix bauen......
Lasse mir das aber noch durch den Kopf gehen. Meine Wassertiefe ist aber am flachsten für Fische erreichbaren Bereich bei 60/70 cm. Da wird der Sockel ziemlich kompliziert.
Zu Lurchen steht immer was bei den profesionellen Anbietern ....


----------



## fränk2 (29. März 2014)

So - alles was den Turm angeht ist nun geschafft und nun gibts hier die '"Beweisfotos""   Viel Spaß


----------



## fränk2 (29. März 2014)

Achso ja, die Amsel hat sich nach dem Einbau und dem Auffüllen des Teiches wieder blicken lassen


----------



## McFly72 (29. März 2014)

Sieht super aus!
Steht bei mir auch noch auf der To-do-Liste.
Allerdings schreckt mich der Preis für das Plexirohr ab, ich suche da noch eine günstigere Alternative.


----------



## misudapi (29. März 2014)

Hallo Frank,
ich kann nur staunen.
 Das ist der Hammer!


----------



## fränk2 (30. März 2014)

Danke Danke, ich bin wirklich glücklich mit dem Turm. Sah auf den Bildern und Videos die ich gesehen habe schon recht gut aus aber "in Echt" ist es dann noch um ein vielfaches schöner. 
Auch wenn es schon eine recht kostspielige Sache ist, zumindest so wie ich es gemacht habe, ist es das Geld wert. Außerdem, jeder braucht ein Hobby. Wenn man bedenkt was ein Raucher im Jahr ausgibt siehts nichtmehr so schlimm aus. 

Die Fische sind bislang den ganzen Tag im Turm, gegen Abend schwimmen sie dann raus - zum Schlafen


----------



## fränk2 (31. März 2014)

hier noch das Ganze in bewegten Bildern :

http://youtu.be/nCIHB5LEYlY


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2014)

moin Frank,
ich erblasse gerade vor Neid
Tolles Teil hast Du gebaut... werde ich meinem GöGa abends mal zeigen


----------



## Springmaus (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

einfach nur


----------



## fränk2 (2. Apr. 2014)

Info: Scheinbar is mein Video weg - sry, werd gleich mal schauen was da passiert ist


----------



## Mbeck (11. Apr. 2014)

Eigentlich wolte ich schon letztes Jahr einen größeren Turm bauen.
Langsam wird es eng im alten:




_View: http://youtu.be/7OJ1HPSnRGA_


----------



## rene71 (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist das meine Fische nicht rein schwimmen wollen. Wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauert bis die sich an den Trum gewöhnt haben und rein geschwommen sind?
Kann es sein evtl. sein, dass die Glasvase welche ich verwende zu tief im Wasser steht? Der Rand der Vase steht bei mir ca. 15 cm unter Wasser auf Steinen. Irgendwie scheint es als ob die Fische Angst vor dem Teil haben, es traut sich keiner in die Nähe des Fischturms.


----------



## Mbeck (11. Apr. 2014)

Das Zauberwort ist: Im Turm füttern!
Das geht so:
An einem Stangenende (zB die Griffseite des Keschers) ein Teesieb montieren (funktioniert mit Klebestreifen), und das Sieb max. halbvoll mit Futter füllen.
Jetzt wird es tricky: 
Das Tessieb mit schneller Drehung auf das Wasser klatschen sodass  die gewölbte Seite des Siebes im Wasser nach oben zeigt. Durch den Auftrieb ist das Futter im Sieb gefangen.
Jetzt einfach die Stange mit dem umgedrehten Sieb unter die GLas/Plexiglast -Röhre schieben.
Die Lagerkonstruktion des Fischturmes muß natürlich eine entsprechend große Öffnung aufweisen.
Jetzt die Stange mit Teesieb wieder drehen: _voilà_: das Futter steigt im Glas nach oben.


----------



## rene71 (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Mbeck,

danke für den Tip. Ich werde mal versuchen das Futter im Turm unterzubringen, bisher habe ich es immer neben dem Turm ins Wasser gegeben. Evtl. liegt es ja auch daran das ich hauptsächlich Goldorfen im Teich habe und keine Goldfische die ja etwas langsamer sind als meine Orfen


----------



## Mbeck (11. Apr. 2014)

Füttern im Turm funktioniert immer!
Mein Fische stehen Schlange ;-))


----------



## rene71 (11. Apr. 2014)

OK, danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Mache mich jetzt gleich mal auf den Weg zum Teich und probiere es aus. Werde dann in den nächsten Tagen berichten ob es geklappt hat oder auch mal ein Foto anhängen.

DANKE und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Charly1964 (11. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe letztes Jahr es auch mal mit einer Glasvase versucht, nachdem ich etwas futter in den Turm getan hatte sind die Fische ziemlich schnell drin gewesen.


----------



## fränk2 (12. Apr. 2014)

Das mit der Tiefe sollte kein Problem sein. Die Einschwimmöffnung bei meinem "Sockel" ist auch etwa 20cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Trotzdem hat es nichtmal eine Stunde gedauert und die ersten Fische haben sich den Turm angeschaut. Gib das Futter einfach in den Turm - das lockt früher oder später alle rein.


----------



## Geisy (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab einen Lampenschirm aus einer Ausstellung bekommen. Nach ein paar Stunden waren die Fische schon drin.
 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## rene71 (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Hilfe, aber entweder habe ich Fische die zu blöd sind da rein zu schwimmen oder zu schlau . Ich habe es mit Futter im Turm probiert, aussen um den Turm herum und sogar mit Futter unter dem Turm. Was soll ich sagen : nicht ein fisch ist reingeschwommen und nach oben aufgestiegen. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung wenn das Wetter besser wird und das Wasser etwas wärmer das die Fische dann doch den Weg finden und mal schauen was es so über der Wasseroberfläche gibt.

Ich halte euch auf den laufenden.


----------



## Mbeck (14. Apr. 2014)

Ich hatte damals meine Fische bei Obi gekauft. Was soll ich sagen: strohdumm die Viecher!
Wahrscheinlich auch noch schwer verhaltensgestört.
Jedenfalls ignorierten sie den Turm 3 Wochen lang völlig.


Erst als ich sie auschließlich im Turm gefüttert habe haben die kapiert was ich will.
Jetzt wollen sie nicht mehr raus.....

Nur Geduld, es wird schon werden!


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2014)

Mbeck schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals meine Fische bei Obi gekauft. Was soll ich sagen: strohdumm die Viecher!


  Den Zusammenhang zwichen Obi und der Intelegenz deiner Fische musst du mir noch mal näher erläutern


----------



## fränk2 (26. Apr. 2014)

So, da isses wieder  Viel Spaß beim schauen 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCIHB5LEYlY_


----------



## fränk2 (27. Apr. 2014)

Update: Hab nun auch Fotos mit den neuen Shubis


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2014)

fränk2 schrieb:


> So, da isses wieder  Viel Spaß beim schauen
> 
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCIHB5LEYlY_


 Was steht da den im Hintergrund von dem Turm.....Ist das der Sockel in Reserve ?
Sieht so auch das anderer KG Rohr ausgeschnitten aus ?


----------



## fränk2 (27. Apr. 2014)

@tottotabs

Das im Hintergrund ist der erste Sockel den ich gebaut habe. Leider hab ich als "Basis" einen nach unten hin Runden Kübel verwendet ( der der darüber in der Luft zu sehen ist ).Dadurch wurde der Turm instabil im Wasser und ich musste das Ganze noch mal machen. Beim neuen Sockel hab ich dann noch runde Löcher reingeschnitten. Ich denke aber das das weniger wichtig ist.


----------



## Mbeck (7. Juni 2014)

Fischturm V2.0
nachdem mein bisheriger 65cm-Turm beim Reinigen zerbrochen ist
(ich Dösel habe ihn mit halber Wasserfüllung auf den Fliesenboden krachen lassen)
habe ich mir jetzt einen 100 cm-Turm als Nachfolger geleistet.
Jetzt schwimmen die Viecher fast auf Höhe des Weizenglases am Tisch, prost!

Guckst Du hier:




_View: http://youtu.be/aq4ap___F9Q_


----------



## McFly72 (7. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil! 
Wo hast du die Röhre gekauft?


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

das sieht echt mega geil aus !!! 

Da brauch ich wohl einen Sponsor


----------



## Mbeck (7. Juni 2014)

Meine Bezugsquelle für Plexiglasrohr mit wasserdicht veklebten Plexiglasboden:
http://www.liquilux.de/shop/category.php?id_category=18

Mir hat das Rohr mit verklebten Boden 89€ gekostet:

Rohr 100cm, Ø 200 mm, klar,

Plexiglas-Boden passend für Ø 200 mm, wasserdichte Verklebung
Endpreis (kostenlose Lieferung) incl. MWSt = 60€+29€ = 89€

Was zur Vollständigkeit noch fehlt ist der Standfuß.
Ich habe ihn aus einem Stück Kanalrohr mit angeformter Steckmuffe DN 200 gemacht.
Herstellungsdetails dazu sind in diesem Thread weiter oben von mir bereits beschrieben worden.
Zusammen mit dem Standfuß, bestehend aus Kanalrohr, Baueimer einer Schaufel Zement und Sand sowie einem Eisenbolzens , dürften sich die Gesamtkosten des Turmes auf 110€ belaufen.

Nur soviel: Der Spaß am Turm ist wirklich j e d e n Euro wert.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

na das ist doch erschwinglich !  Vielen Dank


----------



## McFly72 (7. Juni 2014)

Direkt bestellt.
Danke für die Info und deine super Bauzeichnung!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juni 2014)

... schaut wirklich klasse aus,
werde ich GöGa zeigen 
Mal schauen, ob wir das für diese Saison noch umsetzen....


----------



## fränk2 (8. Juni 2014)

Jaja, gelungene Ausführung! Ich bin mit meinem Turm auch noch sehr zufrieden. Die Fische mögen ihn und der Pflegeaufwand hält sich in Grenzen. Gut, ein 130cm langes 30er Plexirohr zu reinigen ist nicht ganz handlich aber gut, wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat läuft es ganz gut. 
Ist es bei euch auch so da sich im Rohr Algen ablagern die man einmal im Monat rauswaschen muss um nicht den "Durchblick" zu verlieren?


----------



## Mbeck (8. Juni 2014)

Tja, das mit der Reinigung muss schon mitbedacht werden.
Ich selber reinige alle 2 -3 Wochen:

Schlauch von unten reinschieben und kräftig reinpusten, damit der Wasserinhalt im Turm zurück in den Teich läuft
Turm vom Standfuß nach oben abheben. Die Plexiglasröhre an Land mit Klobürste innen und aussen abschrubben. Anmerkungen: Unbedingt eine weiche Decke/Matte o.ä. am Boden auslegen, das Plexiglas verkratzt sonst!. Spätestens ab einer Turmhöhe von 100 cm braucht man für die Klobürste einen Verlängerungsstiel, es sei denn man hat eine Armlänge wie ein Gorilla .-)).
Turm wieder aufsetzen, Schauch vom Nass-Sauger von unten i.d. Turm hochschieben und saugen (lassen), fertig.
Damit die Fische den Schock durch die Arbeiten möglichst schnell überwinden, anschließend gleich Futter i.d. Turm geben.

Jeder der einen Turm einbauen will sollte sich  vorher genau überlegen, ob ein geeigneter Zugang zum Turm für die Reinigungsarbeiten vorhanden ist. Dazu jedesmal hüfthoch in das kalte Wasser zu steigen macht vielleicht nur im Hochsommer Spaß.


----------



## fränk2 (8. Juni 2014)

Genau so mach ich es auch, wobei meine Fische keinen Schock davon bekommen. Ca. 10min nach wieder auffüllen sind die Fische wieder drin im geputzten Turm


----------



## jnhb (9. Juni 2014)

Moin moin aus Norddeutschland,

die Beiträge zu dem Fischturm sind aufschlussreich und sehr interessant!

Noch einmal zu der Frage der Amphibien: 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen solchen Fischturm zu konstruieren und dennoch das Leben der __ Molche nicht zu gefährden? Reicht es möglicherweise aus, einen "Luftraum" im oberen Teil des Turms zu belassen?
Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrung?

jnhb


----------



## Mbeck (9. Juni 2014)

Amphibien imTurm:
Ein Luftraum in der Turmspitze kann tatsächlich Amphibien retten.
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass zB. __ Molche irgendwann erkennen, dass der Ausgang unten liegt. Bei mir ist jedenfalls noch keiner ertrunken.
__ Frösche hingegen geraten in Panik und versuchen permanent nach oben zu entkommen, was natürlich nicht möglich ist.
Als Luftspalt sind 2cm ausreichend um mehrere Std bis zur Befreiung überbrücken zu können.
Kritischer als der begrenzte Luftvorrat  ist, dass dem Fosch im Laufe von 1-2 Std die Kräfte verlassen, um weiterhin nach oben schwimmen zu können.
Daher muß schnell reagiert werden.

Vorkommenshäufigkeit:
1 Frosch mußte ich in 2 Jahren aus dem Turm "retten".
Es handelt sich also um kein gravierendes Problem. Der betroffene Fosch würde das wahrscheinlich anders sehen.


----------



## rene71 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, es hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber meine Fische schwimmen jetzt auch im Turm. Manchmal sogar ohne Futter.


----------



## koifischfan (9. Juni 2014)

> Dazu jedesmal hüfthoch in das kalte Wasser zu steigen macht vielleicht nur im Hochsommer Spaß.


Mit einer Wathose ist das bis in den einstelligen Temperaturbereich kein Problem für mich.


----------



## nicole.englert (10. Juni 2014)

Funktioniert das auch mit kleinen Fischen ( ich hab __ Moderlieschen und Notropis Chrosomus) ohne Futter?


----------



## McFly72 (12. Juni 2014)

Heute meinen Turm bekommen und mal provisorisch auf 2 Steinen aufgestellt.
Muss erst noch ein 200er Rohr holen, dann wird es fertig gebaut 
Die ersten trauen sich schon, mit Hilfe der Futtermethode


----------



## Geisy (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das ganze nun mal frei schwimmend, jetzt muß es noch dekoriert werden, vielleicht mit einer Pflanzinsel drum herum.
Man soll auf jedenfall den Reifen nicht mehr sehen.
Wichtig war mir erstmal das es schwimmt, sind ja 50LWasser in der Kugel.


----------



## Mbeck (14. Juni 2014)

_Funktioniert das auch mit kleinen Fischen ( ich hab  Moderlieschen und Notropis Chrosomus) ohne Futter?_

Alle Fische die sich gerne an der Wasseroberfläche aufhalten werden auch denTurm nutzen.
Die Fischgröße spielt dabei (fast) keine Rolle. Mein größter Fisch (30 cm) schwimmt im Turm (20 cm Durchmesser) in "Schieflage".


----------



## nicole.englert (14. Juni 2014)

Na dann werde ich mir die Mühe machen und das mal ausprobieren...


----------



## fränk2 (14. Juni 2014)

Bei mir nutzen die beiden Sonnenbarschen den Turm am häufigsten. Denke aber nicht das Barschartige Fische zu den Oberflächenfischen zählen


----------



## Geisy (18. Juni 2014)

So ich hab nun einen Reifen drum und ihn dekoriert.
Das sind Seerosenblätter aus grüner Teichfolie ausgeschnitten und Kunstblüten.


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

so ich hab auch eine   und freu mich soooooo


----------



## lotta (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Norbert, 
was für eine Mühe du dir gemacht hast, mit deinem neuen Puzzle
ist schön geworden...
Mal sehen, ob es deinen Fischen auch gefällt.

@ Doris gratuliere

@ALL

Daumendrück Bine


----------



## Geisy (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bine

Sobald die Sonne raus kommt sind die Fische da drin.
 

@ Doris, Was ist bei dir der schwarze Rand?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## nicole.englert (25. Juni 2014)

Ich kann berichten meine __ Moderlieschen habens auch begriffen.
Ich habe versuchsweise meine Blumenvase aufgestellt... Nach ein paar Tagen waren Sie tatsächlich drin und ham
LG Nicole


----------



## lotta (25. Juni 2014)

so cool, 
eure Kugeltürme etc.
rofl


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

das ist wie bei meiner Schwimminsel ein Bezug.


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2014)

Schwimminsel


----------



## Geisy (25. Juni 2014)

Kannst du mir diesen BEZUG mal näher erklären? 
Steh gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Mbeck (26. Juni 2014)

Bei diesen großen Glaskugeln habe ich Bedenken wegen der Bruchgefahr beim Reinigen.
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2014)

Mbeck schrieb:


> Bei diesen großen Glaskugeln habe ich Bedenken wegen der Bruchgefahr beim Reinigen.
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?



Eigentlich ist das ja kein Glas, sondern Acryl -- gehe ich mal von aus !???

http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php...ype/list/sid/55e660ac795a370fc54ea28564418fd3

damit liebäugele ich, weiß aber nicht so genau, wie ich da einen Schwimmring drunter kriege, bzw .woraus man den
selber basteln kann .


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

das wird wohl Plexiglas sein ( ist sehr leicht)  also nix bruchgefahr und das ganze für 89 Euro incl. Versand!

Ist von Velda !!!


----------



## aamo (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier.
Komme aus Aschaffenburg.
Baue gerade einen Aussichtsturm in meinen Gartenteich ein.
Habe mich wegen der Durchsichtsfähigkeit für Glas entschieden.
Er sonn in der vorderen Ecke auf den Sandsteinplatten stehen und im Teich auf einem Kanalrohr.
Maße 500*500*800lang.
Bin echt mal gespannt, hab sowas nur auf Bildern gesehen.

Der Teich ist 4*4m mit einer Flachwasserzone mit 50cm, einer Mitteltiefe von 1m und der Rest 2m tief.
Hab den Teich seit 7Jahren.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Nika89 (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe für meinen kleinen Teich schon seit Jahren eine kleine Fischsäule (KG-Rohr 160 mit Glasvase D16, H68) und bisher keinerlei Probleme. Nun will ich auch für meinen großen Teich eine Fischsäule in größerem Format bauen. Ein KG-Rohr 250 habe ich schon. Ich will mir gern eine Glasvase mit 25 cm Durchmesser,  105cm Höhe und ca. 5mm Wanddicke aufstellen, bin mir jetzt aber unsicher, ob sie wegen der Last und Bruchgefahr nicht zu hoch ist...
Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße
Nika


----------



## fränk2 (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Nika !

Willkommen im Forum .  
Zu deiner Frage, 
Wenn du das KG- Rohr ausreichend fest im Teich befestigen kannst sehe ich kein Problem, das KG Rohr selbst kann die Last des Glasrohres tragen.


----------



## Nika89 (20. Dez. 2014)

Danke fränk =)

Das KG-Rohr versehe ich mit Winkeln, wie bei der kleinen Säule auch. Sollte dadurch auch stabil stehen können. Ich mache mir eher um den unteren Teil der Vase Sorgen, da die Muffe vom KG-Rohr ja keinen geraden Absatz hat, sondern angeschrägt ist. Somit wird doch auf die Öffnung der Vase durch die Eigenlast Druck nach innen ausgeübt. Weißt du, was ich meine? Wobei 5mm Wandstärke nun auch nicht wenig ist...

LG
Nika


----------



## fränk2 (20. Dez. 2014)

ich habe mein acrylrohr mit kleinen Keilen stabilisiert so das es immer wieder gerade auf den Konus rutscht. Kanns nicht beschwören aber ich glaube das bei den Wandstärken keine gefahr besteht das dir die Vase oder das KG Rohr bricht.  Leider hab ich keine Erfahrung mit Glas.


----------



## center (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!

Das ist zwar ein altes Thema, aber vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch jemand einen im Einsatz.

Nach ca. 2 Wochen ist meiner (300er, 1m) von innen grün.
Wie und womit reinigt ihr euren? Habt ihr irgendwelche Chemie, womit man den Grünbelag leichter abbekommt?


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2016)

moin,
wir haben einen aus Glas, hier jüngste Bilder von gestern.
Er steht jetzt seit gut 4 Wochen, gereinigt wurde er bis dato überhaupt nicht....
Wenn es nötig würde, rausnehmen, mit klarem Wasser reinigen und wieder einsetzen.


----------



## center (8. Aug. 2016)

Echtglas?
Richtiges Glas lässt sich sicherlich besser reinigen.

Meins ist aus Plexiglas.
Da muss man schön ganz schön schrubben, deshalb meine Frage nach irgendwelcher Chemie.


----------



## Mbeck (8. Aug. 2016)

Reinigen mit Chemie geht natürlich, zB.  mit einem Grünalgenentferner.
Das Zeug gibt es in jedem Baumarkt um zB Pflasterflächen zu entalgen.
 Aber ganz ohne schrubben geht es dennoch nicht.

Ich habe den Einsatz getestet und lasse es wieder bleiben weil:.
-Die Einwirkdauer beträgt mindestens 24 Std (je nach Mittel) bis sich ein sichtbarer Erfolg einstellt.
-Eine mechanische Reinigung ist dennoch erforderlich (geht aber dann schneller).
-Das blitzsauberes Ausspülen vor dem Turmeinsatz ist wg. der Giftwirkung auf die Fische zwingend notwendig
  (deshalb gibt es auch keine Schutz vor dem Neuveralgen, denn ich mir wünschen würde).

Da nehme ich doch gleich meine Klobürste, die mit Klebeband auf einen Verlägerungsstab gebunden ist, und schrubbe in 10 Minuten die Röhre sauber.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2016)

... genau so ...
unser Echtglas-Fischturm ist eigentlich eine große Bodenvase aus dem schwedischen Möbelhaus...
1 m hoch, Durchmesser 25 cm...
und sauber gemacht wird sie mit EM verdünntem Wasser, ordentlich mit der Wurzelbürste geschrubbt,
hält wochenlang!


----------



## senator20_2000 (8. Aug. 2016)

Also unseres im Koi teich mach ich oldscool mitm Aquariumscheibenmagnet sauber...es ist 1,8m x 0,5m x 0,5m groß und somit zu unhandlich es inner auf und abzubauen. das dauert ca. 10min aber dafür je nach wetter alle 4-7 Tage
Das im Biotopteich 0,5m x 0,4m x 0,4m hab ich dieses ja noch garnicht gereinigt, es hat sich selbst wieder gereinigt....warum auch immer...


----------

